# HDPE vs G10



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I am looking to order a particular model slingshot that is available in either HDPE or G10. I was wondering is there a performance difference between the materials or simply just a personal taste difference like a Toyota versus a Rolls Royce?!?! I really want to pull the trigger on the G10 but with a $70 difference my practical side says that could be 2 additional slingshots to the collection!! Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

My 2 cents.... It only leaves me with three so listen up! HDPE is lighter, easier to work with, pretty stable, easily ish made at home. Look around, lots of quality shooters made from HDPE here. G-10 is heavier, much more difficult to work with, very stable, much more expensive......but very sexy. Well cared for, either could be a life long tool. If you could find a piece to hold one will speak to you. I just got a G-10 seal spiner from Bill Hays (pocket predator) and it's rad! However, it will be my only G-10 that I buy. We all pay more for the sexy factor. Want sexy, go G-10. I do suggest that you test any model in ply or natty A BUNCH before breaking off all those ducketts for G-10. Good luck bud.mthere are plenty here who know heaps more than I on this subject. I just got here first.
Tate


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I thnik that HDPE will be realy good for you, unlike stinger I bought one Seal Sniper in HDPE and it´s a f*** good slingshot for the money, if you have any fit problem you can just file it and finish it, it´s light and durable, but also don´t put G10 appart, if you want a stable, strong strong and sexy slingshot you need to spend more money, but in performance I don´t see much difference!

Whathever you choose will be a good choice


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you both for the advice!!! I believe I will go with the HDPE to start and when I feel the need to " Get my sexy on", I'll jump into the G10!!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

HDPE for sure, and when you want to get real stylish, there are tons of awesome people here who'd gladly hook you up with some smashing good cattys.


----------

